# [SOLVED] "net-misc/curl" have been masked

## c0oba

Hello, od mniej więcej tygodnia nie jestem w stanie zrobić upgrade'u gentoo, ponieważ emerge pluje się o to, że curl jest zamaskowany. Już nie mam pomysłu co może go maskować, może ktoś coś podpowie. Kasowałem już ebuildy w portage i ściągłem od nowa, wszystko się ładnie synca. Wygląda to mniej więcej tak:

```
% sudo emerge -avuND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-misc/curl" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/curl-7.22.0::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.7-r2::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.7::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.6::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.4::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-vcs/git-1.7.7.1-r1[curl]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r3[git]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-libs/pam-1.1.5[nls]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r1[cracklib]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-0.102[pam]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r2[policykit]" [installed])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

  

% grep ACC /etc/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~*"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

% grep curl -R /etc/portage/

/etc/portage/package.unmask:net-misc/curl

%
```

Bug to czy coś jest u mnie źle?Last edited by c0oba on Sat Nov 05, 2011 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie niczego nie maskuje:

```
eix net-misc/curl

[I] net-misc/curl

     Available versions:  7.21.4{tbz2} ~7.21.6 ~7.21.7 ~7.21.7-r2 ~7.22.0 {ares gnutls idn ipv6 kerberos ldap libssh2 nss ssl static-libs test threads}

     Installed versions:  7.21.4{tbz2}(16:01:47 19.10.2011)(gnutls ssl static-libs threads -ares -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -libssh2 -nss -test)

     Homepage:            http://curl.haxx.se/

     Description:         A Client that groks URLs

```

Sprobuj użyć przełącznika -t  (inaczej --tree)do emerge i zainstalować curla osobno.

      RTFM:

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> --tree (-t)
> 
>               Pokazuje  drzewo  zależności poprzez zastosowanie wcięć

 

W ten sposób dowiesz się, co rozrabia.

To by bylo na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## c0oba

Niestety nie na tyle. Poniżej jest pełny zrzut eixa i emerge'a, gdzie niestety przełącznik --tree nic nie pomógł. Wychodzi na to że curl po prostu jest sam przez siebie zamaskowany. Dziwna jest w szczególności linijka:

```
- net-misc/curl-7.21.4::gentoo (masked by: )
```

Co by sugerowało że jest zamaskowany przez nic, ale dalej emerge uważa że nie może go zainstalować.

```
# eix net-misc/curl

[I] net-misc/curl

     Available versions:  7.21.4 (~)7.21.6 7.21.7 (~)7.21.7-r2 (~)7.22.0 {ares gnutls idn ipv6 kerberos ldap libssh2 nss ssl static-libs test threads}

     Installed versions:  7.22.0(20:12:59 18.09.2011)(gnutls ipv6 ldap ssl threads -ares -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -static-libs -test)

     Homepage:            http://curl.haxx.se/

     Description:         A Client that groks URLs

# emerge -avutND world

-- INSERT --

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-misc/curl" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/curl-7.22.0::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.7-r2::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.7::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.6::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.4::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "dev-vcs/git-1.7.7.2[curl]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r3[git]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-libs/pam-1.1.5[nls]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r1[cracklib]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-0.102[pam]" [installed])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r2[policykit]" [installed])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

# emerge -av1 curl

-- INSERT --

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-misc/curl

... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "curl" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/curl-7.22.0::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.7-r2::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.7::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.6::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.4::gentoo (masked by: )

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj go skompilować bez ldpapa - jeśli go nie używasz, sprobuj też np bez ipv6 - o ile nie masz jakichś sieci ipv6 w okolicy, lub wyłączyć coś innego (niezbyt potrzebnego), a jeśli nie pomoże, to zajrzyj do ebuilda, to zwykły skrypt powłoki.

Tak już jest, że niektóre programy nie kompilują się z taką czy inną flaga, trzeba trochę pokombinować.

Generalnie lepiej mieć mniej flag, niż więcej.

Jeśli nic nie pomoże, to wrzuć  

```
emerge --info net-misc/curl
```

Bo trochę dziwny jest ten problem, zwłaszcza, że niezbyt powszechny, jakby curl  rzeczywiście był zamaskowany , to byłoby o tym BARDZOO GŁOOOOŚNO.

A tymczasem:

```
emerge curl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.21.4 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Thu Nov 10, 2011 5:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## c0oba

Magia, pomogło dodanie curla do package.use... ale z takimi samymi flagami z jakimi był już budowany:O Żeby było śmieszniej, wcale nie potrzebuje update'u.

```
# emerge -av1 curl            

-- INSERT --

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-misc/curl

... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "curl" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/curl-7.22.0::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.7-r2::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.7::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.6::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- net-misc/curl-7.21.4::gentoo (masked by: )

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

# echo "net-misc/curl gnutls ldap ipv6 ssl threads -ares -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -static-libs -test" >> /etc/portage/package.use 

# emerge -av1 curl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.22.0  USE="gnutls ipv6 ldap ssl threads -ares -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -static-libs -test" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

W sumie chyba dodam solved, choć zupełnie nie mam pojęcia czemu nie działało i czemu działa.

----------

## Jacekalex

To jest właśnie magia Gentoo  :Smile: , zawsze trzeba spróbować kilku różnych sposobów, jak coś nie działa.

----------

